

Google's Roboto is a Helvetica rip-off - martingordon
http://theunderstatement.com/post/11645166791/roboto-vs-helvetica

======
alecbenzer
I know close to nothing about typography, but is it really so odd for letters
to look similar in different fonts? They're the same letters... it seems like
they can only differ by so much.

Personally I think the differences, even if they're subtle, make Roboto feel
different (I seem to like it more than Helvetica, just from my reactions to it
from staring at that picture)

